# Stream Not Working



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

Trying to download or stream while out of home, getting a "download not permitted" error, "this version of software on the streaming device does not support out of home streaming..."

Works fine at home

I go through set up - the device sets up, but then I get this error.

Any ideas on what to do? This happened after I updated my ios to 11.4, so maybe that's it.

Is out of home streaming working for anyone else?


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

bellbm said:


> Trying to download or stream while out of home, getting a "download not permitted" error, "this version of software on the streaming device does not support out of home streaming..."
> 
> Works fine at home
> 
> ...


I had the same message on iOS and a different error (don't recall what it was) on Android too a few weeks ago. I have a Roamio OTA and a separate TiVO Stream adapter. Once I got home and rebooted the stream, re-did the set up process, the Android phone is working fine in and out of the house, iPad is working fine in the house, but I haven't tried iOS out of the house since.


----------

